# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  ORM for Qt5.x

## حامد مصافی

من بنا بر نیاز در پروژه‌ها یک orm برای کیوت نوشتم. نمیدونم چند نفر ممکنه در اینجا به چنین چیزی نیاز داشته باشند. اما به هر حال به صورت اوپن سورس منتشر شده و در صورت تمایل می‌تونید استفاده کنید.

https://github.com/HamedMasafi/Nut

----------


## arashz4

میشه کاربرد ها شو بگید و چندتا مثل بزنید، می دونم که به دیتا بیس ربط داره ولی چه کاربرد هایی داره.
ممنون

----------


## ++Hadi++

احسنت به شما استاد گرامی...من یکیشو می خواستم...

----------


## حامد مصافی

شما برای هر موجودیت یک کلاس ایجاد می‌کنید. مثلا یکی برای دانش‌آموز با پراپرتی‌های نام، نام خانوادگی، تاریخ تولد و .... سپس هنگام اجرای برنامه این کتابخانه به طور اتوماتیک جداول مورد نیاز را در دیتابیس ایجاد می‌کند. در آینده اگر فیلدی به این کلاس اضافه/کم شود Nut امکان تغییر دیتابیس را دارد. سپس اعمال درتابیس مثل خواندن، افزودن، جستجو و حذف کردن به سادگی صورت میگیرد. بر خلاف شیوه‌های سنتی نیازی به Hard-Code نیست. چیزی در رشته اعلان نمی‌شود و همه چیز با Auto complete میط توسعه ساده‌تر می‌شود.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر در پیکی‌پدیا به دنبال ORM بگرد و مطالعه کن.
همچنین در مخرن GitHub این پروژه متن صفحه اول کمی از کاردکرد این ابزار رو توضی میده

----------

